# .:. Walk A Mile In Sparky's Boots .:.



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

Ok, well i have decided to keep a blog thing. I have done this before, and what usually happens is: i write religiously in my blog for a few weeks, then writing starts to dwindle...until it finally stops. So, thats what most likely going to happen here...but oh well. 

*Thursday 18th January 2007*

Today has been quite uneventful. I rode Zanath (on her exercise regime hehe) then mum rode her, and we took her and Clary on a short trail ride. Well, mum rode zanath, and i just walked clary along.

I tried a 130cm girth on zanaths original saddle. The girth is still too short lol. It's because the girth straps are short..

Huuummm. I rode clary this afternoon, after the farrier came and fixed up his hooves. He is sooo annoying. He would not walk forward, he does not turn, crops dont work on him. Thank god he does not buck or rear :evil: 

It's 38 degrees celcius here right now. Quite hot. Hot but nice. 

I guess that is all i really have to say right now.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

Sparky, where do you live? Do you mind if we post here...or did you not want us to post here...Cuz I can delete this message you want me too......


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

Sure, post here if you like, i dont care   I live in Australia.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

Lucky, You say its hot down there?! Its SO cold up here...Its bellow freezing.....

Haha, i just relized I said up here (not even thinking location wise) and how people refer to austrailia as being "down under" lol...Maybe its not that funny...hope thats not a racist joke or anything.....


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

lol. even i refer to it as "down under" sometimes. I do not believe that us aussies even think that is racist. But, who knows, with all the weirdness in this world today.

*UPDATE*

I just rode bareback on Zanath...the first time i have ever ridden bareback. It was AMAZING!!! Mum was leading me of course, because i dont feel quite safe enough on her just yet to ride by myself bareback. 
I felt a really strong bond between us, it was like we were two creatures, molded into one. Just a really beautiful, amazing feeling.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

I dont remember the first time I rode bareback


I remember the first time I cantered bareback....My instructor made me on Normandy (HUGE withers)...I was crying....


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Sparky- I know the feeling!! You feel so much closer to them when you ride bareback, once I found out that I could ride bareback on Cassey, I dont remember the last time I used a saddle :wink: 

I dunno if I could ride the canter or not.... :?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

I love riding bareback, like you said sparky it makes you so much closer to your horse, i'm lucky my boy is really comfy to ride bareback and he's not too bouncy which makes it easier. Hope your having fun riding bb! And i love the hot weather here, except i have to ride either really early or late!


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

*19th January 2007*

This morning i woke up at 9:30am...wow, the horses were angry with me for sleeping in :wink: 

They got fed, i had breakfast, did the bunnies...and then i rode  I love having Zanath at my place, i have been wanting a horse for 11years, lived in the country for 7 years, and now FINALLY i have a horse. 

We rode around the paddock, she was a bit stubborn, she is still a bit green...but it is slowly going away. We did a lot of cantering up the hill lol. But gosh, she is like a racehorse...zoom!!!!! hehe.

I actually rode bareback again after cantering up the hill. I decided to do it by myself. It was even more amazing. Argh, but its hard to get on a 15hh horse from the ground lol. 

We just walked and trotted around, ****, her withers are bony and ouchy hehe. My brother wouldn't get on her bareback :roll: 

Its going to be 38 here tomorrow, and i have a riding lesson...hot..nice


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

I wish it was hot where i am...

At our barn Don (barn owners husband) has Sarah (raini) and I get on our horses bareback "the indian way" it is where we swing our leg and kind of jump at the same time....

I cant do it..  Not even on 12.1 hh pony....  

Sarah can do it on a 16 hh horse!!!!


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

hehehe, thats why the invented the mounting block my dear friend :wink: :lol:


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

Lol, Thats what I use! but I think its hillarious, I stop in the middle of my jump and end up clinging on the side of the horse. :lol: Good thing we have great horses.


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

*20th January 2007*

In the scorching heat of 38 degrees i had my riding lesson. I was riding Gizmo, who i usually ride (we get put on different horses every lesson...well...except me :roll: ). Gizmo is a 15.2hh STOCKY, muscley QH x TB chestnut paint gelding. When you look into his eyes, he has a sort of crazy look about him. His eyes make you wary, he can be very intimidating. Gizmo is full of power, he likes to go, but not too stop. What makes riding him a joy :wink: is that he has a hard mouth :evil: 

Today we were working on 20 metre circles ( i HATE CIRCLE WORK!!!!!!). Gizmo was all "i want to canter! let me canter!!!" and i was all "no!!! you have to trot!! stop cantering!!! ahhh!!!" hehehe

He is a quiet boy, with a heart of gold, but that TB in him lol. zoom zoom zoom.

I rode zanath this morning. She is good, she doesn't bunny hop like you are driving a manual car when you canter anymore lol. She has a smooth transition, but we are working on leg aids. I want to jump!!! Oh well. 

Nan and Pop are coming to see the ponies tomorrow. How exciting. 

I have to call up a lady about seeing if i can lease her horse...hmm..i gotta pick up steaming piles of manure..get eaten by zanath...again (i must taste nice :wink: )...trim her mane...

I am tired. it's 9:20pm in australia right now.


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

*22nd January 2007*

Well, the forum seems to have become quiet again...that is soo good!! 

Yesterday it was cold and windy. Went for a short ride, lots of cantering. I like cantering  Went bareback for a while, but because it was so windy, i decided not to canter bareback. 

Picked up poo all morning yesterday, got burnt to a crisp. Luckily i have tanned overnight...but i can see the tan peeling off shortly :wink: 

I went out and took some photos of Clary to show you how much he has improved...and i need to get rid of that rainscald!!! Here are a couple: (oh, and i ill be overloading on the photos in the photo section...with pics of my rabbits hehehe)

Ooh, so much shinier since when we got him 1 week ago!



Nasty, nasty rainscald!!! Is like this starting from his bump, all the way up his neck.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

The forum does seem to be getting quiet again 
*Sigh* 

I really dont think It will last too long but I can hope...

Also Sparky, Thanks for your help...And feel free to use that when you REALLY need too! 8) (you know what I mean...)


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

*24th January 2007*

Well, i told my mum about what has been happening on this forum lately and how i am a moderator and all that stuff, and she told me she doesn't want me moderating on a forum that has that stuff on it!!!!! Not happy. :evil: She doesn't seem to understand that you are a mod to try and help prevent other peoples eyes from seeing what you have to see. Sure it is gross, but it has to be done. So i have been told that once Admin gets back, i have to resign from the position. :x :x :x :x Sooo...i have come up with a plan :twisted: what i shall do...is register with another name..and be a mod under that name. Therefore mother doesn't need to know that i am still moderating, and in 2 years when i am 18, i can officially become "sparky" the moderator again *Mwahahahahaha* :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :roll: I doubt that will work. 

So, anyway, yesterday i went bareback riding again. Well, it was ALMOST bareback. I had a saddleblanket (her wither is soooo boney and ouchy) and to keep the saddleblanket in place, i had her lunging roller on top of it. Her lunging roller is one of those new really lightweight ones. So. We went cantering up the hill we have. So fun! Saddleless, but without the pain of withers lol. :roll: 

I feel like drawing...


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Your not going to have to leave the board are you?!?!?!?!? I HATE spammers!!!! :evil: :evil:


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

aw, spark, that's disappointing.


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

*27th January 2007*

I am entering a competition to become the face of Dublin Clothing 2007. To enter for the dublin competition, you have to provide a headshot, full body shot, and a photo of you and you horse. Well, here they are!

Headshot:


Fullbody:


Zanath and I:


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Wow! Great pictures! I hope you get it


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

I hope you get it too Sparky then i can see you in all the Dublin ad's!


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

*31st January 2007*

I start school next week....NOOO!!!!!!    I don't wanna start school again. I don't want to grow up, I don't want to get a job, I don't want to have to be responsible for anything, I don't want to learn any more, I don't want to.

I want a career as a profesional sleeper. Or maybe I'll just eat for a living.

I'll become the world's laziest individual.
I'll travel the talk show circuit, making appearances on Jerry, Jenny, Maury and the rest.

Then I'll sue McDonalds and other fast food locations of greasy, savory goodness for making me fat. And I'll sue the television company for making me lazy. Then I'll sue the magazines for making me depressed because you have to be skinny to be pretty. 

I dunno...


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

*more of today...*

I just went and gave the horses a brush. They were down the very bottom of the paddock, so with me i took down a halter and a leadrope (usually i just give them a pat and they follow me up). I put the halter and leadrope on zanath, found a suitable tree to use as a mounting block (hehehehe) and got on bareback and just rode up. 

I never thought that i would ever be game enough to just jump on her bareback in a halter and ride up. I always thought she would not stop, would not turn, just go crazy. Well, she proved me wrong. We rode up without a problem. 

It was just awesome  Those horses make me feel so much better in an instant!


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

*4th February 2007*

It's the last day of the holidays  School returns tomorrow, i am SO not looking forward to it. New school, new surroundings, new teachers and new people. Don't like it. I hate new schools. I have 6 hours of class on monday, 3 on tuesday, 4 on wednesday, 2 on thursday and 5 on friday. Gee, another reason to HATE mondays!

Anyway, aside from my complaining (i still have some more hehe) its 30 Degrees C here, and mum wont come riding. She says it too hot. Pfft, i dont agree. We went riding yesterday and it was 34 Degrees C. How stupid. 

I rode zanath this morning, just chucked the halter on and walked around for a bit. I love that goofy girl. She had some coke this morning. She didn't like it. Screwed up her face and walked away lol.

I feel like drawing. What should i draw? Hmm, i'll go and have a play around on microsoft paint...blah. 

Can anyone send me a hug?


----------



## mynameisntlola (Jan 8, 2007)

****HUGS**** Poor sparky. Hope the new school goes well, changing schools stinks  I bet you'll make some friends though, don't worry too much.  

You have different hours of school depending on the day? Here we just have 7 hours on all the week days. Hm. Interesting.


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

yup, **** college.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

sparky? I thought you were 16! I am 16...I am only ( i think you say grade 11) a junior in high school...I have 7 hours a day but once you get into college it changes to something like you have. I still have senior year...( I will graduate at the age of 17) then I go off to college...I remember in elementry I talked to my friends and they were convinced you did not graduate high school till you were 19. thats obviously wrong...


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

*HUGS!*
I'm outa high and I'm sorta maybe thinking about going to college NEXT yr.....I need horse time and all that *grins* I may never go....


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

I graduated when I was 17 and I was very young compared to the others. I started college when I was 18.. Sparky if you are 16 how are you in college?


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

They start school earlier in other countries then they do in america.


----------



## Dan (Jan 31, 2007)

Ive been to college and i'm only 16, left school when i was 15!


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

*7th February 2007*

Australia's schooling system is a lot different to america's. I know that you start school in september every year. How odd is that! lol. We start in february, have 10 weeks of school, have a 2 week holiday then have another 10 week school, etc. so each 10 weeks is called a term. We have 4 terms in a year. 

Also, we go through school like this:
Pre-School (4 year olds)
Primary School (5 year olds-12 year olds)
High School (12 year olds-16 year olds)
College (16 year olds-18 year olds)

Thats basically it ^ ^ ^ ..sorta. I dont know the ages exactly, but thats a sort of guess. 

Hmm, today i had school. I had 1 hour of cafe hospitality, 2 hours of biology and 2 hours of chemistry. How so so so boring. Then i caught the bus home. 90F in a bus full of sweaty people. Seriously, packed to the mass. Ewwww lol. 

Got home, did bio homework, went for a ride on zanath. she is a little wuss. Omg rabbit hutch! omg tree! omg plastic bag! omg scarecrow! Stop, suddenly and wizz around. gee wizz!!!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

I had no idea. I actually start in August.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Every time I deside to go to collage, something comes up, like- Where am I gonna go, When am I gonna go, What will my major be, and I also have 2 horses now and I can't leave them!! Also money is an issue, I guess it will just depend on what job I get in the future. I would like to be a photographer, but I think I will just do that on the side. Oh, and I'm 19 BTW


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

ahh, well here is what i am doing:

Major in English
Major in Mathematics
Double Major in Science
Major is Hospitality. 

Hehehe.


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

17th February 2007

Well, i awoke this morning, and i decided, that today was the day to try and teach zanath to jump. At 8:30 i headed out, ready for a lot of hard work, and trying to get zanath un-afraid of trot poles..."ooh, spooky!"

So, i went out there, set up the poles, got Zan ready, and off we went. After warming up, we started walking over the poles. She skipped the first 2, but eventually went over the last 2. We walked back and forwards quite a bit, until she was familiar that "poles will not eat you". We started trotting, and she was a pro. Did not knock the poles, was not afraid. We tried it at a canter, and she was still a pro.

So, i gather some tires, and made a 20cm jump, walk, trot, canter over. No problems.

So, a 30cm jump. walk, trot canter over. Takes in her stride.

Next comes some more tires and a 40cm jump. We aren't even getting a little jump over it. She just canters over it. No jump. How rude. But, she was loving it. Ears pricked forward, very alert and she wanted to go!!!

So, a 50cm jump - a cross. So easy, i couldn't believe it. Not a trouble in the world. And finally, 60cm. Was a bit nervous first, but after she showed herself she could do it, there was no stopping her! We did it a few times, i fell off once, did 60cm one more time, then dropped it back down to 40. She was amazing. The first day she has ever jumped, and she is a perfect jumper. Well...not really, but perfect for her first time.

Then i had my riding lesson, and i rode Carlton, and big clydie. We were doing dressage (blah!). Leg yeilding, circle work...how boring. And then i got told...

I am moving up into Intermediate 2. Thats the second highest leve and my riding school. yippee. I was told that 2 spots had become available, and Anna (instructor) wanted me in one spot straight away. So i was shoved in there (yay Smile )

Got home, did nothing, went to tennis, hit the ball, got hit by the ball, hit somebody with the ball...yeah.

Got home, set up a course (haha, 2 jumps Very Happy - we have no flat areas alright!) and we jumped our course:

Key: | is 20cm straight pole
X is 40cm cross poles


- >- >- - - - trot- - - - - - - - | - - - - - - -
\
\
\
/
/
/
- - - - - - - - - - - - X - - - <- <- canter

Hmm...thats basically our "course" hehe.


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

OK, well, at the moment i am at school. I have a free lesson, have done most of my homework, so i have come on here to try and catch up on whats been going on. Lately i have just been coming on to make sure there is no trouble, can't see anything, so i leave. 

Dad has threated to take the horses away if i dont pick up horse poo. I know i have to do it, but it has been raining, and i have so much study. poo, 

Oh well, cya guys around.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

I love cleaning up horse poo....  ( I may be weird...lol) thats awesome that your jumping now!!! Myke did some free jumping today!


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

*27th February*

Well, what an exciting day i have to report on today.

I had 4 hours off after arriving at school today - i didn't start until 12.15pm, so i went into town (it was pouring for all of 15 minutes when i walked to the shops) so i bought an umbrella, went and had coffee to warm up, then went and got my hair cut. My hair was almost halfway down my back, and it was really splitty and dry. Now its under under my shoulders and has been lightly layered with long layers. Hmm...

Had double maths, can't understand a thing that we are doing. Finally started to understand the other topic...then voom, new topic. *cries* how annoying.

In english we are doing poetry, so we read some poems, and got our assignment which weighs 25% on our grade...fun. not.

Got picked up, took the brother to baseball training, went down the road to do my petsitting, played with the dogs, walked the dogs, fed the dogs, fed the horses, gave the dogs a bone.

Got home, and decided to lunge Zanath. Got her set up and we started. It was going really well for about 5 minutes. Then she chucked a couple of bucks - she does that a lot, so i wasn't worried - then she was calm, then suddenly she went absolutely crazy.

She started bucking, then bolting around and around the circle, she ripped the lunge line out of my hands, and was galloping around the paddock. She galloped up the fence line - until she came to the gate - she skidded, trying to stop, then because she hadn't fully stopped, tried to jump the fence.

She got caught in the fence, and hurt her back right leg (great horse owner aren't i? horse rips his face, horse hurts her hoof, horse cuts her leg running into a fence???).

Anyway, she tried to jump it, got caught in the fence, cut her leg quite a bit, got herself untangled from the wire, cantered a few steps, then stopped, she was rolling her eyes, and showing the whites. I had to get her to calm down before i could get her. She had the lunge line tangled around her front left leg, and she was limping on her back right leg.

I calmed her down, unwrapped the line from her leg, then had a look at her back leg. She cut it quite a bit, in many places, she was lucky that it wasn't serious. I put her in the feed yard, got mum, and we put some antibacterial spray on it. She was very good, didn't try to kick me or anything, and we fed her licorice while i was spraying it on her.

I was in tears when she got away from me. She was so lucky that the end of the lunge line didn't get caught on anything. At the speed she was going, if it had gotten caught on anything...well...Sad

Great way to start horse ownership. Clary hurts his face. Zanath takes a chunk out of her hoof. Zanath runs into a fence and hurts her leg.

So, i need a list of things that i can put into her feed to help reduce the risk of scarring.











.


.

And that was my day.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Can i just say barnrat's right that we have yr 11 & 12 her usually when your 16/17/18 depending on when you start school sparky du you go to TAFE coz that i could understand i think it's pretty hard to get into Uni if your not 18 or older coz you won't have done your hsc yet therefore no UAI right? Not trying to be a *****, i'm just confused sparky!


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

man oh man showpony, you have my poor head in a spin, i am so confused lol. I don't go to tafe. I finish college when i am 18. 


> we go through school like this:
> Pre-School (4 year olds)
> Primary School (5 year olds-12 year olds)
> High School (12 year olds-16 year olds)
> ...


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

*March 8*

Well, it has been a while since i wrote to you al labout my happenings, so here you go, feast your eyes on the blog journal of the *CENTURY*

Today was a bludge day at school. 2 hours of class and that was it. Maths, and cooking. I did another horse pic at school, maybe i will hunt around and post it for you 

Caught the bus to mums work today, then we went and did the grocery shopping. 

Got home, made an apple pie from scratch. Wow, the first time i did that lol. It was fun, and it was like - one of those old fashioned apple pies, so much better than the ones you can buy today. No added sugars, preservaties and everything else they put in there. 

After a while, i got bored, so i went onto paint again, and i drew you all a wolf lol. 




Can't help it if i get bored. 

I've just written out my draft essay for english and so i have to take that to school tomorrow and get it marked and find out what needs changing and al that boring ****. 

Now i am tired, and my bedroom is so messy you cannot see the floor. Guess i better tidy it hehe. Want an earlier night tonight, was stuffed when i woke up this morning. Stupid 6:15 am wakeups. Horses demanding food. Will neigh at you if you dont feed them. Wouldn't hurt then to go on a diet, they are quite fat anyway.


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

*October 7th!*

WOW! It has been forever since I have blogged in here! Nothing much to report. Having a few issues with my horse - no respect. Slowly working through that, he didn't try to kill me today which was a bonus. 

Went horse shopping today, didn't buy much but it was fun:

*New rope halter (trying to figure out how to put it on HAHA)
*Medicated shampoo for Clary's skin
*Worming pellets (not game to try paste with freckles while he is still being an idiot - he is a horrible wormer lol)
*Dressage whip - it's longer than a crop and easier to use that a lunge whip
*Horse licorice - they <3 it
*Hanoverian noseband - for freckles...

That is it I think. 

Tomorrow I am going to ride the demon pony again, and do some more ground work. I'll write more later.

Ciao!


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

*October 10th...I think...*

Today I awoke at 7:30am, chirpy and full of life. I got out of ber, put some socks on and went out to feed the horses in my PJ's. 

I put my helmet on and got my lunge whip, locked Clary in his little yard to eat his food, then went to tackle Freckles - we've been having a bit of trouble with him lately. Walked out into the middle of the paddock, and stopped Freckles about 3m away from me. He stood there for a little bit then lowered his head ans started chewing and licking. Let him into my space and he got his breakfast. At this time it was 8:45am. I unrugged the horses and it looked like they had run a marathon! They were both so sweaty! Poor boys. 

At 10am mum and I went out for a ride. Freckles was extremely good. We did some stirrupless riding, raced Clary and Mum and won hehe. Did a little bit of jumping, worked mainly on our circles and transitions. After we'd finished riding, I unsaddled Clary and took him for a bareback ride. He is SO painful, but I love riding him bareback. We went for a canter around the paddock, over some trot poles then I cooled him down and finished untacking him.

At around 3pm I took mum for a drive down to the country town about 15 minutes away - I just recently also got my learners permit so I've been driving everywhere hehe. I took her down there because I wanted to buy a pie, which I did successfully do. 

Then at 4pm I went out and lunged Freckles in his little side reins for half an hour..MUST. BUILD. BACK. MUSCLE. Hahaha. 

It looks like it is going to rain right now, i'm crossing my fingers for it...again.

Feel free to leave me a message if you would like,

Ciao!
sparky


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey All!! I hope you are all going good  

I might not be around much the next 6 weeks, but I will try my best to pop in now and again. Why, I here you ask. Now the answer for that you see, is that school resumes tomorrow, darn it LOL. 

I have 6 weeks left of this year, instead of the usual 10 weeks, so all my assessment and exams etc are going to be really crammed in and I'll have to study even more to keep on top of the work load :x But anyway...

I hope to talk to you all sooner, rather than later!

Sparky...who's running off to bed now...


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

Eyy guys!

Well, it's been a while...hmm, that's an understatement haha. So many new members, I'm amazed at how well the forum is looking  

Not a lot has been happening around my end, I've been so busy of late. The school semester has finally ended and I have 1 month off school so I'm hoping to do a lot of catching up on here and get myself re-aquainted with by horse. Yep, I've had no riding time either, it's been hard. 

I guess I'll catch you guys round the forum!


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

*Today's date is currently unknown...oh! 26th October


*Well hello again everyone, long time no post :-o

Nothing much has really been happening down this side of the world. Caught up in all the usual boring things - school, work...no time for play (or riding!!!). 

I've caught a cold actually, how's that for news? It's going to be a bad one I bet, I feel ****ty and usually it's not too bad until about a week into it. I hope I survive this round :lol: I've got soo many assignments due in, and then exams are right around the corner so I can't afford to be ill!

Summer is just around the corner as well, and with 4 weeks until I graduate from college, things are starting to look up. Just gotta hope I pass school and don't fail from my..err..wagging hehe. Whoops!!

I wish I had a suction thing, that I could use to suck all the phlegm out of my chest, it is lame coughing so much and my ribs are so sore from the bashing I copped the other day, but that's another story...

Hmm, what else do I have to report on? Not a lot I don't think. Went to a friends 18th the other night, that was tons of fun.

The crappiest photo I could find...just you you guys haha. Excuse Sean, he was trying to stick his finger up at the camera...guys! :roll: and excuse my yucky face hehe.


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

Been away at the coast for a few days, was good to have some time away, clear my head from all the **** that has been going on. It's not looking good, and I'm starting to fear for my life. I think I should leave my boyfriend, but I guess it's harder than I would have thought. I've given him once last chance to change his ways, after he beat me on Friday morning. If he doesn't, then there is no chance of me staying with him any more. 

So the coast was nice  Unfortunately the weather was a bit icky, but overall it wasnt too bad. It was just nice to get away and be able to relax for a few days and not have to think about anyone but myself. I guess I miss that about being single - being able to do what I want, when I want. Sure, relationships have their perks, but single life is starting to look more and more attractive. Blah. Still have some more thinking to do I guess.

Freckles is being a doodle-head again. Go away and he turns evvvviiillllll :evil: Haha, well...difficult anyway.

Nerr, I've had enough. Gotta go finish this stupid maths assignment.


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

*11th November*

So, I've decided I want to weedle my way into the modelling world. Not sure if I'll ever have a chance at it, but hey, people say I should have a go, so why not!!

I've looked into an agency, and just have to do a starter course through them then I get to go out into the modelling world. How exciting!! I'm *just* tall enough to get into catwalk which is awesome - you need to be 5'7", and I am!! Whee!

I've just briefly gone through some photos, may as well post them up here!! Let me know what you think!

Some are pretty funky hah. But no editing, except to the lighting and contrast.

















That will do I think


----------

